# Four way Flashers only Flash two



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello TSF. Here's what I have. 1996 Ford Ranger XL Supercab 2wd. Yesterday my signal lights stopped working so I dropped into a local Auto parts store and picked up a signal light flasher. Installed it everything was fine. Later that day I tried the four way flashers. Left side front and rear are working but not the right. What puzzles me is that obviously the bulbs are good. Haven't checked all the fuses yet. Never seen this before.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure that there is only one flasher?

BG


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for reply. Not sure good question BG. I haven't yet viewed a wiring schematic. I may have to pick up a detailed manual. Only other issue I noted was the OEM Flasher runs my trailer lights. I haven't used my trailer for months though. Two types of flashers should have been listed in auto catalogs for my truck given they run up to 8 bulbs for the trailer. Part's guy showed only one listing. Cost $24 so it is first line.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Could you post the brand, part number and where you got the flasher Nexxtech? That sounds awfully high....


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Ford. @71469. H252 Made in U.S.A. F4ZB-13350-BB. 2 (4) X 32CP-12V. DOT/SAE TBB89.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

EDIT. This was the OEM. The new one was Tridon. Part # EP27.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Looks like a 552 should work with no problems....about $4-5.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

This is what your suggesting. Wrong type. http://www.tessco.com/products/displayProductInfo.do?sku=50993&eventPage=1. This is what I bought because the truck has W/Trailer package. http://www.autoparts2020.com/rsdev/by_brand_jp.jsp?brand_id=1807. EP 27


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea flashers are`getting to be a Pita any more with the advent of L.E.D. lighting they now have a ground wire to load the circuit and make it flash, seems every engineer has to design his own style. The newer vehicles don't have one and use the cab or system controller to trigger the relays.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Any thoughts on the the four way flasher issue? Noted today on one occasion that my signal lights did not work. This truck has little to no rust so I am wondering if my issues lie elseware. Steering column issue or signal light switch on the column.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With the 4 ways on try moving the turn signal lever, to see if either the front or rear flash.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Tried your idea today Wrench, no change on the 4 way flasher issue. Noticed today though the signal light stops flashing only once in a while when the steering wheel is turned as you are signaling. Likely something in the steering column or turn signal lever is causing this. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a switch problem.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Only going to get worse too. The first initial indication may have been the shorting out the OEM Flasher. Safe to say the new flasher will eventually fail. If I can find a used one from a truck with lower mileage I might go this route first. From Ford new; expensive. Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be this one> http://www.amazon.com/Motorcraft-SW5581-Turn-Indicator-Switch/dp/B000C5DU46


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah that's it. Not sure if this is refurbished. Likely. Wasn't able to view a Canadian link.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look for a auto parts supplier that handles Motorcraft since there is a Motorcraft part number(SW5581) it will be substantially cheaper then under the Ford number and is the same part. And they are not refurbed.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Check your local NAPA store and see if they carry an Echlin DL6167 - that's the multifunction switch for hazaed and turn.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Wrench your part number comes in at $103 and is available.

Midnight Tech Called Napa today they want $146.

Called APM auto parts they want $99. Has to be ordered in from Toronto/ no freight charge. I'll further post if I decide to dish out a $100. Thanks for your good suggestions.


----------

